# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Forum de Mergulho

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Passamos a informar que a partir de hoje REEFFORUM passa a ter mais um parceiro, o FORUM de MERGULHO 

Eles tal como todos nós, são amantes do meio marinho, apenas com a diferença de mergulharem ainda mais fundo  :KnSourire28:  

Foi acordado entre os nossos dois Fórums a troca banners, para facilitarmos a visita parte a parte entre ambos os membros.

Espero que esta iniciativa seja do agrado dos membros de ambas as comunidades, e recomendamos desde já a visita e registo dos membros a este forum nosso colaborador.

O FORUM DE MERGULHO pode ser acedido em: http://www.forum-mergulho.com/

*VISITEM*

----------


## nuno gil

O Fórum de Mergulho vem lançar mais uma iniciativa, desta feita, mais uma Jornada de *Batismos de Mergulho* e tal como as anteriores *GRATIS*.

Esta Jornada de Baptismos, promovida em conjunto com a Amora Sub e o Hotel Orion, terá lugar:


*No dia 27 de Maio
das 15h às 19h* 

e no

*Dia 28 de Maio
das 9h ás 13h,* 


Dos 10 aos 100 anos qualquer pessoa pode participar!!



Para além dos baptismos de mergulho para os mais inexperientes, vai haver mais 2 surpresas para quem já tem o curso de mergulho.

- Baptismos com scutters
e
- Sistema de comunicações com mascaras faciais



Venha ver como participar em:
http://www.forum-mergulho.com/index.php?showtopic=6617

----------

